# [SOLVED] 2008 Chevy Colorado squealing brakes



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

This is my parents' truck and I am about to take it on a road trip. The thing is essentially brand new, always garaged and just has like 10,000 miles. Coming to a stop the brakes make a gawd-awful squeal and feel a little grabby. I have read about squealing issues but never ever had a vehicle of mine do it so my only experience involves applying the anti-squeal stuff to the discs during brake jobs. But I am not sure the front discs are the cause, it might be the rear drums. The rotors look pristine as far as I can see so this is not an issue with brake wear which should be (and is) minimal with only 10k miles. Seems to be lots of reports of these things squealing on the Internet. Anyone have any experience with Chevy Colorado brakes and have a solution?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2008 Chevy Colorado squealing brakes*

Ray,


Brake squealing is very common on trucks especially if its been sitting and hasn't been driven in a while. The most common factors in brake squeal are;

1) Asbestos build up on disks & drums.
2) Weak or broken brake pad or shoe tensioners.
3) Hot spots on disks.
4) Seized caliper sliders.
5) Rust build up on disks & pads.
6) Wong brake pads. (ceramics used instead of metallic or semi-metallic)
7) Warped disks.
8) Oil deposits on disks & pads.
9) Cracked or broken brake pads.
10)Brake pad or caliper tensioner rubbing on disk.

The only way to correct the problem is to have a full brake service done by machining or replacing the disks, clearing out asbestos particles, and lubricating the caliper contact points.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Chevy Colorado squealing brakes*

I googled this issue and it seems a lot of Colorados have the same problem. So after being annoyed by the squealing for a whole week on my road trip I pulled the drums when I got back home. Everything looked fine. So I cleaned out the dust, scuffed up the shoes and drum surfaces with a sanding sponge, reinstalled and adjusted. Problem solved... at least for now. Way too new of a vehicle to have this kind of problem. With so many folks apparently having the same problem, it seems like a materials issue with the shoes and/or drums. So even though there is plenty of material left on the shoes if the issue recurs I'll just change out the shoes and drums.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Next brake job there are two things to remember, one don;t have the brakes don at the dealer, and don't buy the cheapest brakes weather or not you do them yourself or have them done, always have rotors?drums turned, and NEVER tough either brake pad or rotor/drum surface where the pad meets the drum/rotor


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

wolfen1086

Post is confusing to OP. To turn or not to turn ???? I say NO, unless they really need it. When you turn them you will shorten they useful life, especially rotors on standard cars, as they are thin to start with.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't worry, I am not confused. I have done "one or 2" brake jobs in my day.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> wolfen1086
> 
> Post is confusing to OP. To turn or not to turn ???? I say NO, unless they really need it. When you turn them you will shorten they useful life, especially rotors on standard cars, as they are thin to start with.
> 
> BG



I only say that because brakes were taught to be my pet peeve, and I was taught to always turn...or replace, but where we lived you went through rotors and drums as fast as brakes anyway


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Remind me to never have you work on my car if you have been taught pet peeves.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

BG I can work on ANY brake system and the only pet peeve I have it they MUST work properly BEFORE they leave my driveway, I Do inspect and recommend to people what they need as far as parts too, and so far (knock on wood) the only time they return is for more work


----------

